# Smart Phone suggestions



## jks9199 (May 22, 2012)

Anybody got any input on Android smart phones?  What's good, what's  bad... what to avoid?  I'm soon to replace an aged LG Ally, and want to  get something that'll have decent on-board memory so that I don't get  out of memory errors in 6 months as everything updates and gets  bigger...  Thinking towards Samsungs, but open to others.  Slide out  real keyboard is nice, but not essential anymore.  Durable for work is  important... that or Otterbox or similar tough case available.

So -- any suggestions or input?


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 22, 2012)

Motorola RAZR is treating me good so far.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haakon (May 22, 2012)

I've been using a Samsung Galaxy S for almost a year, it's been a great phone. Reliable, good phone single, good, fast 4g data connection. Accidently dropped it a couple of times, no damage to the phone at all.

When it's time to upgrade I'll get another Samsung, probably a Galaxy S 3 - or maybe 4 by then!


----------



## oaktree (May 23, 2012)

I use the Samsung galaxy s skyrocket I think its a great phone.
 I want the Samsung note only cause the screen is bigger.

I had an HTC inspire that I liked as well.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2012)

I just found out that I'm getting a new phone tomorrow to replace my Droid X.  I don't know what the replacement will be (it will be whatever my employer deems appropriate)  but I'll post a review.


----------



## Omar B (May 23, 2012)

I have the Motorola Cliq 2.  It's a bit older, in fact I've been looking into trading up.  It's a bit slow as compared to newer ones, and the screen is a bit smaller, but it's got a real keyboard!  Also dropped it a bunch of times, including into a puddle in the rain and it still works fine.


----------



## clfsean (May 24, 2012)

I'm using a HTC Lightning. It's lasted up pretty good, but is starting to get some quirks that I'm beginning to find annoying & unappealing. But I'm going to give a bit longer before I do anything with. Given Verizon's recent statement about getting rid of grandfathered unlimited data accounts, I may be going back to a regular dialing phone. Or Verizon may loose a 3 smart phone account customer with me... dunno yet.


----------



## clfsean (May 24, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Anybody got any input on Android smart phones?  What's good, what's  bad... what to avoid?  I'm soon to replace an aged LG Ally, and want to  get something that'll have decent on-board memory so that I don't get  out of memory errors in 6 months as everything updates and gets  bigger...  Thinking towards Samsungs, but open to others.  Slide out  real keyboard is nice, but not essential anymore.  Durable for work is  important... that or Otterbox or similar tough case available.
> 
> So -- any suggestions or input?



I had a Samsung for my first Droid based phone. It was incredible. But it was kinda fragile since it was mostly display & it just didn't survive.

It was a great device & if I'd watch myself with it a little more (just moved from Blackberry to Samsung) it might've survived.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2012)

http://www.wirefly.com/eCommerce/SpecialOffer.aspx?cid=36210_9ae7d90e2db44a3e813e6bbc1a1dec4f

I have one of these. I am not a power user, but it is the first phone that has had a semi usable touch screen for me. I use it except for when I type more than 5 to 8 letters and then I use the slide out keyboard. Which works great for me and my large thumbs.


----------



## Namii (May 24, 2012)

I had the first  Motorola Droid for 2 years. It worked great for a year and a half. The last 6 months were terrible. The screen kept freezing, the volume during calls didn't work anymore, people I talked to said I sounded like I was 1000 miles away, and it couldn't handle certain apps anymore, signal got worse, etc...I was with Verizon and wanted to finish out the contract before getting a new phone. 
A couple weeks ago I switched to a no contract service and the monthly bill will go from $86 a month to $35 a month. The only thing I am really losing is that my plan is 150 minutes less than my old one. Doesn't matter since I mostly text anyway. The phone I switched to was the LG Optimus slider because I wanted the full keyboard I was used to. So far I'm happy with it, the signal isn't much better but It sure is nice to be able to hear who I'm talking to now. And it's so much snappier than my old tired droid.


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2012)

I got my replacement phone today....it's another Droid X :lol:  Apparently because this was an insurance claim, Verizon replaced it with the exact model.  I was hoping for an upgrade


----------

